# I need a price check



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I was cleaning out a closet and ran across an old HT setup I had. I'm just wondering what its worth now. I hooked up and its all GTG. I haven't been able to find any data on this stuff. 

Boston Acoustics SubSat6 3-piece set (RF, LF, Dual Channel Sub) 

Boston Acoustics HD5 Bookshelf speakers

Advent A1102 Center channel 

I have stands for the SubSat6 L & R channel speakers and universal wall mounts for the HD5s?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Moved to Home Audio Speakers.

Welcome to the Shack!

I would say maybe a couple hundred bucks at most... if even that.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm not sure either.. but what I'd do is go to eBay and check out the old auctions for the speakers you've got.

Another source would be to take a look on Audiogon.com or Videogon.com and see if you can find the same speakers.

JCD


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Welcome to the shack. With all due respect, we are not here to run your "price checks". This is not K-Mart. I believe you've received enough info to go and do them yourself...sheesh! 
That said; it should certainly be easy enough for YOU to find the worth of what you have.


----------

